# freezing yogurt



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

If you freeze yogurt, will it kill the cultures?
I want to find a better way to store yogurt.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It will separate for sure.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Could it be stirred back together? I would freeze mainly to use for cooking. I was most concerned about culture death.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

So many other cultures used in milk products can be safely frozen...never seen any that aren't supposed to be stored in your freezer. I can't see why it's kill the culture, only thing I know of that would is too much heat.
Stirring back together may not even be necessary..depends on what you're going to do with it. If you simply poured off the whey that separated you'd end up with a thicker yogurt.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

guess I will have to give it a try. that would be a good way to thick up homemade yogurt without having to use a thickener.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I use a yogurt culture powder and I store it in the freezer. I've stored mother cultures in the freezer for months and they still work fine. You should be able to do the same with your yogurt.

For your runny yogurt, you could hang it in cheesecloth to drain the liquid. If you hang in long enough you'll end up with Labneh, a yogurt cheese similar to cream cheese.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> .
> 
> For your runny yogurt, you could hang it in cheesecloth to drain the liquid. If you hang in long enough you'll end up with Labneh, a yogurt cheese similar to cream cheese.


how do you say that? lab NEH? LABna?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

chewie said:


> how do you say that? lab NEH? LABna?


I say, "Yogurt Cheese".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Greek Yogurt.


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Freezing does not kill the cultures. I use frozen yogurt to start each of my yogurt batches and they do great.


----------

